# GPS speed help !



## O'Lordy (Feb 12, 2010)

I am running a LCX 111c HD with the LGC-4000 receiver antenna and my GPS speed fluctuates at slow speed the antenna was mounted under the windshield when I bought the boat, I was thinking this could be a signal problem but not sure the unit always locks on quick to a signal when powering the unit up. 

Thanks for any help
Terry


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

I have my antenna mounted on my dash under the windscreen too. And, I have a hardtop. About the only time I lose signal is when a potato chip bag slides over on top of the antenna. Problem is probably in your unit. Do you have the latest software load for your 111?

P.S. To add some info: My LCX-37 sonar readout was going nearly black on the screen. I was hoping it wasn't my ducer going bad,... an expensive thru hull Airmar B60. I did a software update and a soft reboot of the LCX-37 and the sonar picture has been excellent since. Hopefully, a software update, and maybe a soft reboot, could fix your problem too.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm running the same unit except with the 3000 puck, no issues the puck sits on the dash under the windshield, Simrad beside it and it's internal, no issues either, just every now and then the Lowrance will have a popup says signal lost but it just seems to last only a couple of seconds then it finds it but I use the speed for my trolling for Catfish and it seems to always read correct.................Doc


----------



## O'Lordy (Feb 12, 2010)

I do have the latest updates loaded in the unit slow speed the speed jumps all over the place then when I am naving back to harbor the nav. compass starts jumping all over the place sometimes, this unit was on the boat when I bought it my other unit on my other boat did not do this but the puck was out in the open, think I am going to soft reset the unit like you said and see what happens....just had to replace my skimmer ducer blank screen but had a back up shot through the hull in the boat mounted already my new skimmer should be in the mail this week. 

Workdog thanks for your info ! 

Terry (O'LORDY II)


----------

